# How to use BSD license



## wizards (Jan 21, 2010)

Hello all,

i am new to development.I used "google-sparsehash" for hash_map in my project. It is licensed under "BSD license".

Now I am planing to sell my product.

But I heard that if any one uses a Opensource then the developed code should submit to the opensource community. Is it true? If I sell my product then should I submitt my code to the BSD/Google? 

Here are the links for "google-sparsehash" and license.

http://code.google.com/p/google-sparsehash/
http://www.opensource.org/licenses/bsd-license.php

You please execuse me if this is not the correct place to ask this question.

Thanks in advance.
Wizards


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 21, 2010)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=9573
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=896
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bsd_license



> The BSD License allows proprietary use, and for the software released under the license to be incorporated into proprietary products. Works based on the material may be released under a proprietary license or as closed source software. This is the reason for widespread use of the BSD code in proprietary products, ranging from Juniper Networks routers to Mac OS X.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 21, 2010)

wizards said:
			
		

> But I heard that if any one uses a Opensource then the developed code should submit to the opensource community. Is it true?


If it had a (L)GPL licence, yes. This is the biggest difference with the BSD licence. The latter doesn't have that requirement.

Of course it is considered good form if you do release the code but you don't have to.


----------



## wizards (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi DutchDaemon & SirDice,
Thank you very much


----------

